# FSU shame



## Old Winchesters (Nov 13, 2014)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nca...otball-above-all-else/ar-BBdyb81?ocid=U146DHP

This is just sad really


----------



## alphachief (Nov 13, 2014)

Old Winchesters said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nca...otball-above-all-else/ar-BBdyb81?ocid=U146DHP
> 
> This is just sad really



Yes, sad that the rag published that rubbish...sad that you posted it...and even sadder that I started reading it.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 14, 2014)

Shame on those Criminoles!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 14, 2014)

Old Winchesters said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nca...otball-above-all-else/ar-BBdyb81?ocid=U146DHP
> 
> This is just sad really



Sad that you actually read msn?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 14, 2014)

I have loved Fla St back in the Bowden days, to bad Fla St has become a bad joke and a embarrassment to the whole University system. 
Fla St.="Just win at any cost"


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 15, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I have loved Fla St back in the Bowden days, to bad Fla St has become a bad joke and a embarrassment to the whole University system.
> Fla St.="Just win at any cost"



Oh yeah the old " I liked em before they went bad line", BULL! You hated FSU back then just go ahead and  admit it.

GO NOLES!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 15, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Oh yeah the old " I liked em before they went bad line", BULL! You hated FSU back then just go ahead and  admit it.
> 
> GO NOLES!!!



I hated them back then and I hate them now and for the rest of time!!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 15, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Oh yeah the old " I liked em before they went bad line", BULL! You hated FSU back then just go ahead and  admit it.
> 
> GO NOLES!!!



No Bowden had class as did Fla St, now Fla St has no morals as a institution, kind reminds me of SMU maybe there is a death penalty in Fla St's future.


----------



## tcward (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Winchesters said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nca...otball-above-all-else/ar-BBdyb81?ocid=U146DHP
> 
> This is just sad really



Pretty spot on to me....don't care who wrote it.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 15, 2014)

GHH, you'll get yours in 2016.  Can't wait for the Noles to put the Rebs back in your proper lower tier program position!


----------



## maker4life (Nov 15, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> No Bowden had class as did Fla St, now Fla St has no morals as a institution, kind reminds me of SMU maybe there is a death penalty in Fla St's future.




You clowns have flat lost it!!!!!! Everyone of you said the same things about FSU and coach Bowden twenty years ago that you're saying about FSU and Jimbo now. If you say different you're just outright lying!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

the denial of some FSU followers is what is sad.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> the denial of some FSU followers is what is sad.



Then cry us a river...


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 15, 2014)

What is sad is that such a good school would protect and Deny to such an extent that it is ruining or has ruined their reputation whether they win or not. I have lost all respect for the program and cant wait until someone stomps a mud hole in that team.... No way I could pull for those clowns.


----------



## chocolate dog (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Winchesters said:


> What is sad is that such a good school would protect and Deny to such an extent that it is ruining or has ruined their reputation whether they win or not. I have lost all respect for the program and cant wait until someone stomps a mud hole in that team.... No way I could pull for those clowns.



They don't need you anyway


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

kharma is slow sometimes, but so is cancer. great will be the fall, and it will be mighty indeed.


----------



## chocolate dog (Nov 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> kharma is slow sometimes, but so is cancer. great will be the fall, and it will be mighty indeed.



At least they will have had something to fall from.

1980!


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 16, 2014)

So let me get this straight, you nole fans opened the link, read the article, and disagree with what was said? Surely you guys wouldn't try and convince us otherwise would you?   


I remember some of you noles ripping pryor and osu for the tat situation. What Winston HAS done is FAR worse than anything pryor or the tat 5 did. Winston is a liar, thief and vandal and 50/50 whether he is a harden criminal that should be in prison!!!

I have close friends and family that are fsu alums, and they are embarrassed by how the university, and fisher has handled, and stood behind Winston. 

I have to admit, its perplexing to me to see how many fsu fans want to argue or stand up for Winston, or the way the university has handled Winston. I can promise you, if osu had a player that has done, and been accused of what Winston has, I would keep my mouth shut to not look like a fool backing such a player, as I would have no idea what the actual truth is. 

I guess for some, it really is all about winning, and they don't care, or want to know the truth no mater how heinous the actions might have been?


----------



## Cadcom (Nov 16, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> So let me get this straight, you nole fans opened the link, read the article, and disagree with what was said? Surely you guys wouldn't try and convince us otherwise would you?
> 
> 
> I remember some of you noles ripping pryor and osu for the tat situation. What Winston HAS done is FAR worse than anything pryor or the tat 5 did. Winston is a liar, thief and vandal and 50/50 whether he is a harden criminal that should be in prison!!!
> ...



Dude - cut FSU and their idolaters some slack. I mean it's only been 2 years... well, at least for their superstar.

"It has taken two years for the university to set a date for a code of conduct hearing, the same hearing Winston's teammates Chris Casher and Ronald Darby — who were with Winston the night of the alleged assault — went through in May."


----------



## chocolate dog (Nov 16, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> So let me get this straight, you nole fans opened the link, read the article, and disagree with what was said? Surely you guys wouldn't try and convince us otherwise would you?
> 
> 
> I remember some of you noles ripping pryor and osu for the tat situation. What Winston HAS done is FAR worse than anything pryor or the tat 5 did. Winston is a liar, thief and vandal and 50/50 whether he is a harden criminal that should be in prison!!!
> ...



Winston is a bonafide idiot. I'd like for you to show me where I have supported him. I'm a Noles fan and will be til I die though.

I'm just havjng fun slinging mud back in the faces of all the crybaby whiners around here like they like to sling it. That is never to be confused with me supporting that fool. I can't speak for the rest of the FSU fans here. 

I just find it funny that Mutt fans here hate so bad on a team they don't even play.  Jealousy is what it boils down too. 1980 was a long long time ago. FSU has 3 since then and might get a shot at another one.  UGA is pretty much done, again, just like the last 34 years.  I'd probably be bitter against teams that can actually win the big game too.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 16, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Winston is a bonafide idiot. I'd like for you to show me where I have supported him. I'm a Noles fan and will be til I die though.
> 
> I'm just havjng fun slinging mud back in the faces of all the crybaby whiners around here.  That is never to be confused with me supporting that fool. I can't speak for the rest of the FSU fans here.
> 
> I just find it funny that Mutt fans here hate so bad on a team they don't even play.  Jealousy is what it boils down too. 1980 was a long long time ago. FSU has 3 since then and might get a shot at another one.  UGA is pretty much done, again, just like the last 34 years.



I understand and didn't mean to imply ALL fsu fans here. I was referring to the ones directly defending Winston, or defending how the coach has defended him no mater what?


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 16, 2014)

UGA ain't bitter in the least. And not whining in the least. We are just sitting back and watching FSU let itself be made a fool of by a rogue kid who is spinning the system to his advantage. Dang man....just domthe right thing and quit letting that kid make FSU look like a "win at all cost" football factory that has no scruples. It is getting bad. No hate for FSU from me at all, but it is starting to make the institution of college football look bad as a whole.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 16, 2014)

Same CensoredCensored...different week...and my reply is the same...haters gonna hate and we don't give a hoot about what you sanctimonious, hypocritical fans of other schools think.

Sure, we'll lose at some point...heck it could be Saturday, but it won't matter.  We're still proud of our school, coach, team, town and state.  

You losers can kiss ole rose!


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 16, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Same CensoredCensored...different week...and my reply is the same...haters gonna hate and we don't give a hoot about what you sanctimonious, hypocritical fans of other schools think.
> 
> Sure, we'll lose at some point...heck it could be Saturday, but it won't matter.  We're still proud of our school, coach, team, town and state.
> 
> You losers can kiss ole rose!



????????????? My post had nothing to do with your pride for your school!!! I'm also not a hater of FSU. Its one of my favorite schools not named "The Ohio St University". Bowden is one of my favorite coaches of all time.

I notice you didn't mention Winston specifically, however, you did mention "Team". I could be wrong, but I highly suspect you are not proud of Winston, and are embarrassed by his shortcomings whether you admit it publically or not?


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 16, 2014)

Mark Richt wears Jimbo Fisher undies.


----------



## brittthomas (Nov 17, 2014)

Go Noles!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 17, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> I have close friends and family that are fsu alums, and they are embarrassed by how the university, and fisher has handled, and stood behind Winston.



You know who isn't?  Recruits and their parents.  If you had a kid going to college, had you rather have a coach that stands behind his guy, or one that suspends after an accusation.

The Treon Harris suspension is great recruiting fodder to use against UF.  If your child is _accused _of wrong doing, we'll stand behind him until proven guilty.  Go Gata will just suspend him and possibly ruin his career for something he didn't do.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 17, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I have loved Fla St back in the Bowden days, to bad Fla St has become a bad joke and a embarrassment to the whole University system.
> Fla St.="Just win at any cost"



Bull you never loved FSU and FSU is not an embarrassment to anything...GO NOLES!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Bull you never loved FSU and FSU is not an embarrassment to anything...GO NOLES!!!



So says the guy that was knocking the Navy Seal..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> So says the guy that was knocking the Navy Seal..



You have to ignore him.  Apparently, someone left the door unlocked again.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> You know who isn't?  Recruits and their parents.  If you had a kid going to college, had you rather have a coach that stands behind his guy, or one that suspends after an accusation.
> 
> The Treon Harris suspension is great recruiting fodder to use against UF.  If your child is _accused _of wrong doing, we'll stand behind him until proven guilty.  Go Gata will just suspend him and possibly ruin his career for something he didn't do.



You can spin it any way you want, it is no secret that, many, many, FSU alumni are tired of Winston, his act, and the universities total stalling of doing anything related to its own code of student conduct policies which EVERYONE knows will lead to suspension concerning the things WE ALL know he has done. Let me prophecy for you, when the season is over, magically the hearing will happen with forthcoming disciplinary action, at which time FSU will act like they did their job.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 17, 2014)

Shame,shame,shame on them!!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2014)

haters gonna hate!


T


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 17, 2014)

Throwback said:


> haters gonna hate!
> 
> 
> T



I thought you were an Auburn fan....Switching over to the dark side now........


----------



## alphachief (Nov 17, 2014)

Idiots...all of you!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 17, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Idiots...all of you!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I thought you were an Auburn fan....Switching over to the dark side now........



I am an auburn fan.   Wife requires that FSU games be watched though so she's about got FSU as my #2 until Michigan recovers I can't watch them now auburn gives my blood pressure enough problems as it is


T


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I am an auburn fan.   Wife requires that FSU games be watched though so she's about got FSU as my #2 until Michigan recovers I can't watch them now auburn gives my blood pressure enough problems as it is
> 
> 
> T



No point in stroking out over a team that sux.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Nov 17, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Idiots...all of you!



Stupid is stupid does.  Atleast I am not supporting a team that plays and supports a suspected rapist, vandal, thug, shoplifter, and no telling what else.  I may be an idiot, but one thing I am not is a supporter of such a person or team that plays such a person.  Oh, and I am not just talking about the quarterback even though he is all of those things.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2014)

Rebel 3 said:


> Stupid is stupid does.  Atleast I am not supporting a team that plays and supports a suspected rapist, vandal, thug, shoplifter, and no telling what else.  I may be an idiot, but one thing I am not is a supporter of such a person or team that plays such a person.  Oh, and I am not just talking about the quarterback even though he is all of those things.



Yeah well your team played a tort feasor!!!


T


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 18, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I am an auburn fan.   Wife requires that FSU games be watched though so she's about got FSU as my #2 until Michigan recovers I can't watch them now auburn gives my blood pressure enough problems as it is
> 
> 
> T



Gotch ya.....Your posting for the wife,Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> You have to ignore him.  Apparently, someone left the door unlocked again.



The lil joey of fsu.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 18, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> You can spin it any way you want, it is no secret that, many, many, FSU alumni are tired of Winston, his act, and the universities total stalling of doing anything related to its own code of student conduct policies which EVERYONE knows will lead to suspension concerning the things WE ALL know he has done. Let me prophecy for you, when the season is over, magically the hearing will happen with forthcoming disciplinary action, at which time FSU will act like they did their job.



And if we had not won the title last year and if we had a couple losses this year, y'alls outrage wouldn't be so outragey.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> The lil joey of fsu.




Got to disagree with ya... He is worse than LilJoey..

Speaking of which.. time for an Avatar change..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2014)

Just saw this....

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/forde-yard-dash-081317318-ncaaf.html



> THE DUMPSTER FIRE THAT WINS
> 
> And then there is Florida State (6), a program that has embarrassed itself in just about every conceivable way except for on the field. The Seminoles are undefeated but widely unloved due to an endless succession of controversies that have been endured, evaded, minimized or simply ignored by the university, its athletic department, a kool-aid-chugging fan base and even the Tallahassee and campus police departments. We’re now almost a year removed from the first revelation of a 2012 rape accusation against star quarterback Jameis Winston, and a student code of conduct hearing into the incident remains two weeks away. In between there have been half a dozen other eye-rolling episodes and media reports regarding the Seminoles, most recently this one last Friday from The New York Times. Florida State’s ability to win throughout the constant maelstrom is impressive, even if the rest of the school’s handling of said maelstrom is not.



Win at all costs!

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/15/s...and-run-becomes-two-traffic-tickets.html?_r=1


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 18, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Mark Richt wears Jimbo Fisher undies.



Did you mean to say that Jimbo Fisher wears Jameis Winston undies?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Got to disagree with ya... He is worse than LilJoey..
> 
> Speaking of which.. time for an Avatar change..



Awesome.   and the semenoles suck.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 19, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> So says the guy that was knocking the Navy Seal..



A little play on inner service rivalry and all the internet cry babies start tearing up!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 19, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> A little play on inner service rivalry and all the internet cry babies start tearing up!



That would be inter-service rivalry.  So, yeah, I can believe were were a Marine.  Y'all tend to speak in grunts.

Go Navy!!!!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 19, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Mark Richt wears Jimbo Fisher undies.



Maybe not, but he _does _wear a Florida State NC Ring.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 19, 2014)

Does anybody else think Jimbo looks like Percy from The Green Mile?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Does anybody else think Jimbo looks like Percy from The Green Mile?



yes he does


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 19, 2014)

tcward said:


> Pretty spot on to me....don't care who wrote it.



Yep!


----------



## Flash (Nov 19, 2014)

Should FSU lose and fall from the playoff picture they will suspend or dismiss him at the hearing.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 20, 2014)

Flash said:


> Should FSU lose and fall from the playoff picture ESPN will quit bashing us over the head every time a player doesn't look before crossing the road.



FIFY


----------



## alphachief (Nov 20, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Does anybody else think Jimbo looks like Percy from The Green Mile?



And CMR looks like...

http://cheezburger.com/2641391616


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 21, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Does anybody else think Jimbo looks like Percy from The Green Mile?



I think he looks like the bride of chucky.


----------



## tcward (Nov 22, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Does anybody else think Jimbo looks like Percy from The Green Mile?



Looks like a shady used car salesman that rolls odometers back.......


----------

